# Mmmmmmmmm!!



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mrs. Paymaster fixed one of my favorites tonight!!!! Home made from scratch nanner puddin.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Man that looks good.*

Not for a diabetic, though. The last Nanner pudding I made, I used Nutter Butter Sandwich Cookies instead of "niller wafers.

I'd eat a small amount in the morning but definitely not at night. Diabetes sure rules what I eat. Dang the bad luck.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks awesome! The nutter butters sound like they'd work too!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

captken said:


> Not for a diabetic, though. The last Nanner pudding I made, I used Nutter Butter Sandwich Cookies instead of "niller wafers.
> 
> I'd eat a small amount in the morning but definitely not at night. Diabetes sure rules what I eat. Dang the bad luck.


Sorry about your illness.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hot dang that looks awesome! She made the real meringue not the cool whip version! Give her a high 5!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Must be something in the water in the Paymaster household...2 great cooks under 1 roof. Wow, good look'in dish.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

OMG! Would that woman want to adopt a grandfather?:thumbup: Homemade Nanner Puddin'. The way to Gramps heart (and will).


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Hard to beat "the real thing" made from scratch. Reminds me of when my grandmother made it. She would make extra custard so I would have plenty when I got to lick the bowl.

She was at my Mom's one day and saw some bananas starting to freckle and said, "Looks like those bananas need a pudding wrapped around them." :yes:


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

Love me some hot nanner puddin.



 " Something funky with the skin on top"


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks great, Paymaster! Always great posts.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Deborah, Mrs. Paymaster, wishes to thank you all for the nice comments.


----------

